# Looking to upgrade my desktop



## Kona1169 (Mar 29, 2009)

alright so i was looking to upgrade my CPU, Memory and Video Card.

my budget i guess is gonna be about 300 bucks.

my computer is a gateway gt5325H http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/R/1009188/1009188sp2.shtml#

right now im running a athlon x2 3800+, 
http://www.fic.com.tw/product/motherboard/AMD/k2bc51lf.aspx
and 2 ddr2 pc2-4200 2x 512mb 533mhz 

so another website tells me that my mother board is a 939 socket but isnt ddr2 only on AM2.
gateway tells me that its a 939 but if u look at the socket picture it says am2 lol http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/R/1009188/1009188sp2.shtml#

so i wanted to go up to amd 7750+ , 5600+ or a 5200+
the 5200+ is about 12 bucks cheaper

possibly up to 4gb DDR2 800mhz PC2-6400+ (if theres much a difference between 533mhz or if its possible) 

now for a video card.. im not really sure whats good. if its overkill or what. the only ones i really know of are the 8800 gt/gtx which i dunno.... my budget over all is gonna be around 300 bucks in all.

i also suppose i'll need a larger power supply since im at 300watt but i dont kno how much

give me ur opinion, thanks


----------



## erocker (Mar 29, 2009)

Take some screenshots of CPU-Z of the cpu and memory tabs to see what you really have.


----------



## unibrow1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

CPU-z is your best bet, but I'm 99% certain the 3800+ is only a Socket 939 processor, the ddr2 is probably a misprint.
As a side note if you are buying a new graphics card you will almost certainly need a new power supply, if you get one that requires any kind of external power connection you will want at minimum a 500w from a good brand like OCZ or Corsair, it all depends on what card you get though.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> Take some screenshots of CPU-Z of the cpu and memory tabs to see what you really have.



Agreed. And, you might want to list your system in system specs, so you don't have to type them out.

But, it seems you have this board http://support.mpccorp.com/tech_support/MOTHERBD/Shared/4006147R/4006147Rsp2.html and http://support.mpccorp.com/tech_support/MOTHERBD/Shared/4006147R/4006147Rpd.html and http://www.fic.com.tw/product/motherboard/AMD/k2bc51lf.aspx, I believe.  And, if this is the socket on your boardhttp://support.mpccorp.com/tech_support/MOTHERBD/Shared/4006147R/4006147Rpd.html, supposedly, it supports AMD 939-pin Athlon™ 64/Athlon 64 FX processors.

You can run ddr2 800 memory,AMD Athlon™ X2 AM2 Socket 4200+ ~ 5000+ or up, AMD Athlon AM2 Socket 3500+ ~ 4000+ or up, AMD Sempron™ AM2 Socket 3000+ ~ 3800+ or up and PCI Express x16.  However, be careful, 'cause it looks like you have a 300W power supply, just like you said.

You could go with faster memory and a better cpu,  but I would upgrade that PSU before tackling any graphics upgrade to an 8800 GT or GTX, IMO you would be pushing the limits.

This is just my opinion.

Try this for your system info and testing, it is free(HWInfo32):http://www.hwinfo.com/


----------



## Kona1169 (Mar 29, 2009)

well i forgot to say that i opened my computer and the RAM that was in there said pc2-4200 which is a 553mhz correct? anyways 

http://img21.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=compspeccopy.jpg 
heres a cpu-z info and a pic of inside my computer. the reason i took a picture of my computer is that if u notice theres a green 'venting shaft' which i think has a fan at the front of the case which blows on the heating duct to cool it right.

this geforce 6100 is really annoying when it comes to any games so i pretty much wanna upgrade it. im used to playing my xbox which always runs highest settings kinda thing right so i hate running stuff at lowest setting =/ so i guess a new PSU is in the case as well? i found a 550watt PSU for like 40 bucks is that sufficient?


----------



## a_ump (Mar 29, 2009)

dam, excuse my language that is shittiest layout for a motherboard i've ever seen lol. as for your parts i'll try to help ya

650w CORSAIR PSU, 5 eggs: $89.99 free shipping
AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750, 5 eggs: $64.99 free shipping
4GB G.SKILL PI Black DDR2 800, 5 eggs: $44.99 free shipping
HD 4830, 5 eggs: $89.99

Total----------$289.96
With Shipping--$296.96

that's one hella upgrade for u man. you'll be playing any game you want at max with a 1280x1024 res, and mostly high settings at 1680x1050.


----------



## jagass (Mar 29, 2009)

It will be better if you will have a larger budget...lol


----------



## Kona1169 (Mar 29, 2009)

if my budget is higher wouldnt i just buy a new motherboard which would be a new computer then . yes this computer is whack 

so the rents are freaking out that me changing all this and that it wont work right or work at all after since its a originally a manufactured computer. also im installing these parts myself. ive never installed a cpu or psu before. also i dont want my computer to explode cuz of too much stuff 

ummm i forgot to say one thing  im canadian so those prices wont work =/ and if i did order from the us then the freeshipping would be in account.

so what i have here is as follows:

athlon x2 am2 7750 - $90.99

options for vid cards: (all asus vid cards)
radeon 4670 - $107
radeon 4650- $96
radeon 4550- $75
9600gt - $158
8800gt - $170
9500gt- $96 or $122
found one of those saphire HD 4830 for 117 on another site but that site only has the AM2+ version of the processor =/

for PSU i found (not sure if their good)
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=015287&cid=PS.723
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=015756&cid=PS.723
if these rnt good then this is whats here in the clearance part (who cares right unless newer stuff is cheaper)
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProdList&cmd=pl&id=PS.723&mfg=all&sort=3

for RAM
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProdList&cmd=pl&id=RAM.346.307
not really sure. i was looking at the kingston ones that are like 4gb (2x gb) for 50 bucks but iono.... 

if you kno of any canadian site thats cheaper than what i have send it over


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 29, 2009)

for video card, I'd probably get the 9600gt

for powersupply, seasonic makes the best most reliable PSU available. Cooler Master PSU are actually not that good reliability wise(that coming from someone that is running a CM Real Power Pro 750). From that site, my choice would be http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=012179&cid=PS.723

For the RAM, you'll have to act quick, but this would be my choice from that site http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=014664&cid=RAM.346.307


----------



## Kona1169 (Mar 29, 2009)

so would my computer still run right or will it be overheating. my mother was like why dont u just build a new computer? but that would cost alot more than around 300 bucks for what? 20% more perfomance from a phenom? 

what size PSU am i gonna need since i have a 300watt... is a 500/550/600 good i dont kno?

my monitor only runs 1440x900 btw


----------



## unibrow1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

I would look into the 4830 on the other site, as far as i know the all the 7750's are am2+ but they will still work fine on an am2 board. and any good 500w will power that no problem.


----------



## a_ump (Mar 29, 2009)

well i'll try again lol

AMD Athlon X2 7750 $90.99
OCZ StealthXStream $62.99
OCZ 2x1GB $32.99
HD 4670 $104.99

your budget is a real pain in the ass since you live in canada. that PSU is only 400watts, but it will work just fine, it's 80% efficiency and other 500w and 550watt PSU's were at 70% typical which means it "should" be operable up to 70% but no gaurentees. there's 31amps on the 12v which is enough for the HD 4670. This will still be a major upgrade for you, the HD 4670 is a good card for it only being low-mid range. it will still run most of your games at max. You can look up a review and look at 1280x1024 as your 1440x900 resolution is slightly less demanding so the scores under 1280x1024 is what you'll want to look at for an idea of how the HD 4670 will run in your pc with the above hardware.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 29, 2009)

You should check out Hogan's thread - he has 2 Sapphire 4850's for $90 each or $180 pair:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=88185


----------



## Kona1169 (Mar 29, 2009)

alright. my most concern is that will it work once its all installed and will continue to work without frying.

so let me get this straight the 7750 is really a AM2+ but will work with my AM2 motherboard. if thats the case then im changing to another site 

i could also do a 5400+ for the same price.

so now.....

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3404049&sku=O261-8038

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4327030&sku=CP1-AM2-7750

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3747342&sku=A271-3870
same site that has 3830 and 3850 for around the same pricepoint (give or take 10 bucks)
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3482959&sku=O261-2009
can get a 600 watt for 20 bucks more

this will all work?????? no fire, etc ? it will last?


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4148909&CatId=3670
I'd get that honestly. The R700 core does AA a lot better than the R600.


----------



## a_ump (Mar 29, 2009)

the HD 3870 has more horsepower than the HD 4670. However the HD 4670 requires much less power, and it generates less heat something you should consider since i don't believe your computer case has good airflow being a manufacturer's case. HD 3870 has greater performance, but more power and more heat. HD 4670 i believe would satisfiy you at 1440x900


----------



## unibrow1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4483713&CatId=3670
I'd look into that if you are willing to spend a bit more, 4830>3870 the 4670 is a good card too though and HIS coolers mean you wont have to worry about overheating in your case.


----------



## Kona1169 (Mar 29, 2009)

okay, should i really be doing this or saving up lots of cash and getting a crazy rig? 

i noticed that the 4830 had a 6pin connector. does it have 2 power supplies?

a 500 watt is sufficient?

if u were in my feet which direction would u head. i believe my computer only has 1 fan. (i worry that even the processor with the fan that it comes with, will overheat)


----------



## a_ump (Mar 29, 2009)

were i u, i'd save up another 200 or so and build an intel rig. you could get an e75/7600 and p43/45 and overclock it, then you'd be in business for a good while. or better yet a Phenom II build, their CPU's are cheaper and will be better than a dual core intel as games are starting to utilize multi-core cpus much much better. save 200 more and then come back is what i would do.


----------



## unibrow1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

That OCZ 500w will power a 4830 just fine, from what i hear the 7750 runs pretty cool at stock settings so that should be no problem. The 4830 should also be alright temperature wise but you could look into modding another fan into the case somewhere or just getting the 4670 which is still a good card and will run much cooler. i would upgrade at least the graphics and there fore the power supply now.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2009)

4830's run very cool even when OC'd. I've had 3 of them, I should know lol


----------



## Kona1169 (Mar 29, 2009)

could or should mod a fan? if so, how? where? what kind?

im not really sure im gonna overclock my computer so 7750+ or 5400+ ?

you know what i just noticed. the 7750 has 1.8ghz FSB. but the specs on my motherboard on the FIC website say up to 1ghz.


----------



## unibrow1990 (Mar 30, 2009)

You probably wont need to add a case fan but if you did i would put one in the bottem part of the front by cutting some air holes, i wouldent do that unless you absolutly need to though. I would get the 7750 unless the 5400 is alot cheaper, it will only run at 1ghz fsb because you are using it in an am2 motherboard but if you ever upgrade your motherboard to am2+ it will run faster. from what i understand the 7750 is faster mhz to mhz than the older amd dual cores like the 5400 but i dont know how much running it on am2 as opposed to am2+ will effect this.


----------



## Kona1169 (Mar 30, 2009)

so the 'budget' is only because i need money for school and a car.

i worked out how much it would cost me if i built a new rig and it is around 1600. (2.4ghz phenom i think with a 9800gtx or 2 )

so its come to 300-400 dollars against 1600 dollar brand new comp

the part that is keeping me from going with another computer is i want to buy a mac pro (2g's to infinity really) since i DO NOT wanna go to vista and am gonna stay with my xp media center 34bit

so i think ive concluded if im gonna get the upgrade that i wanna be confirmed that this will all run when plugged in?

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4327030&CatId=2328

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3404049&CatId=10

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3482959&sku=O261-2009

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4483713&CatId=3670


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 30, 2009)

Lookin good man


----------



## Kona1169 (Mar 30, 2009)

oh i forgot to ask. all this stuff. over my 3800+ 2ghz, 533mhz (2x 512mb) and geforce 6100 (onboard) wont be bottlenecked by the motherboard. will this actually be a worthwhile upgrade or should i just save it and wait =/


----------



## unibrow1990 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yup everything looks good and thats a huge upgrade from what you have for only 300


----------



## Kona1169 (Mar 30, 2009)

my mom keeps on trying to talk me out of this upgrade. she thinks that mainly a new power supply will fry everything. second is the processor she doesnt want me to do....

should i be doing this. spending more on a power supply, what?

i dont want to install everything and receive error because nothing is working and have to get a new computer from a fried computer.


----------



## a_ump (Mar 30, 2009)

okay for one, your mom is just doesn't trust you as all parents that aren't tech savy are. i had a foster mom that wouldn't let me unplug her speakers and hook em up to my pc cause she "didn't want anything to happen" lol. just tell your mom you know what your doing and it'll increase performance and your being advised by experienced users that have been building computers for years. If you doesn't chill out slap a hoe  jk


----------



## Kona1169 (Mar 30, 2009)

actually, my parents are pretty tech savy for their age. they've just had bad experience with custom computers breaking. the way they look at it, is that a manufactured computer is only made to do one thing. run. my family actually have about 6+ computers (home business, etc)

actually... i dont know what im doing in terms of power supply and processor . using the internet for that case. anything i should be warned about before i do this.

=/ i also realized that that ram's 25 buck rebate expires tomorrow... so i cant really get it... oh well.....


----------



## unibrow1990 (Mar 31, 2009)

Make sure you buy some aftermarket thermal grease, you can usually get tubes of arctic silver 5 for about $5.

Really installing a power supply and processor are are pretty easy with a good step by step guide, i think there is such a guide somewhere on TPU actually...


----------



## Kona1169 (Mar 31, 2009)

thermal grease? for what? where am i applying it. oh ya.. i forgot to say.. my computer atm runs at a less than luke warms and the airflow goinging thru it is a light draft. so the 7750 IS compatible with my motherboard. just checking cuz ive heard some motherboard wont do it or sumtin. do i NEED one of those static bands....


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 31, 2009)

thermal grease/compound goes between the heatsink and the CPU to conduct heat from the CPU to the heatsink


----------



## Kona1169 (Mar 31, 2009)

so now... im being presented with the idea of ocing my 3800+ to around 2.7 to 2.8 ghz. saving up for a phenom II 720 X3. if i oced the 3800+ saves me 

i never said this... the first thing i did was wanted a new video card.... when i saw ram was like 50 bucks for 4 gb i was like why not... when i saw i could get a computer .7 ghz faster for less than 100 bucks i was like why not....

if i can overclock my 3800+ safetly so it will NOT have any problems then sure... ill do it.... but i dont know how 

so if i were to build a new new comp i'd probly be looking at a 9800GTX or better.

i could also buy the 4830 right now.. and keep it for the next comp. my mother made a good point... if i made a computer, i'd take pride in it. upgrading would not


----------



## a_ump (Mar 31, 2009)

first of all, i dout the manufacturer left the bios untouched or that the mobo can even handle a worthy overclock. I assumed you had some knowledge or a general idea of how to install a CPU and whatnot just no experience. but we all started out just reading and trying. if you fallow the manual then you'll be fine, and some internet reading on how to build a pc wouldn't hurt either. just how i started out and now i don't hesitate to take my pc apart as well as anyone else here would tell u.


----------



## Kona1169 (Mar 31, 2009)

see i know computers stupid well. but when it comes to programming and hardware im daft about it. i have no problem learning it. just no interest learning it, unless i have to.

i take apart stuff all the time to fix it  how bout my fathers 11grand atv. and my rents walking in not know that i decided to do this 

u kno.... i could also just get the PSU , RAM and GPU

save up for a new rig with say.. phenom II 720 x3 along with a crossfire mobo. then i could buy another 4830 and run it dualed. now when would i get enough money for this? iono.... as i said it would be anywhere around 1600.... 

7750 vs 720 BE x3. how much faster will it really be? i mean we are really looking at 1600 and almost 1/4 the price


----------



## Kona1169 (Mar 31, 2009)

i was looking over some benchmarks

my 3800+ is 884
7750 is 1559
720 BE is 2891
meaning that the 7750 is ALOT better. i mean its faster. but those phenoms are fast. that being said. i was didnt like that i would have been putting a AM2+ CPU on a AM2 mobo

also my soundcard is integraded on this computer.... i want a top of the lime soundcard! as i listen to a stupid ammount of music.

as i said in the previous post i could get another saphire 4830 and run them dual on a new rig if its worth it 

funny enough i looked on canada computers again and i found a saphire 4830

so this is what i am gonna go with til i upgrade to a new comp

http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=016235&cid=PS.731  (do i still need a 500 since theres no new CPU or is a 400 or the 300 i have enough)

http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=021782&cid=999.243.272 (u kno... i could also go with a cheap cheap vid card... if in a half a year to a year this would be wayyyy outdated)

http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=014664&cid=RAM.346.307 or http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=013566&cid=RAM.346.307 ( i also saw a ocz reaper 2x 1gb for 30 bucks. but isnt the extra 20 bucks worth it for 2 more gigs) http://www.canadacomputers.com//index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=015279&cid=RAM.346.307


oh ya.. sorry for the double post


----------



## unibrow1990 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats still a good upgrade, and i would still buy the bigger power supply, that way if you end up buying a new system later you wont have to buy another one then.


----------



## a_ump (Mar 31, 2009)

true but if money is tight right now, why not just do a small upgrade to hold you over. that integrated is forsure a drag. even an HD 4650 would make a world of difference performance wise. just a thought


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 1, 2009)

i was having a look at the antec PSU calc on their site. i put the ideal stuff and got 530watts if i wanted a stable 24/7 psu. with that being said. so wouldnt i have to buy a 500-750 watt (who knows thats out in the future right...) with that being said, is there any GPU that would run with my 300 watt PSU right now. i pretty much just want to run WoW and possibly Warhammer online if i like it. wow runs on low settings at with some drop of framerate. wahammer... ran resolution stupid low... that it was pointless to play. oh and possibly CS source

it would be cool if i could drop my price under 200 or just above 100 . as i said 'if'. i dont want to run something thats gonna be semi-stable.


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 1, 2009)

You could probably run a low end card like a HD4550/9400gt on it but i wouldn't try anything higher than that, the power supplies that come with prebuilt systems aren't generally that good of quality to begin with and  I think the manufacturers usually put in the smallest supply that can safely power the system configuration. I don't really know much about how those low end cards do in gaming but they should be enough for the games you listed at low settings.

Edit: I know about this from experience, a few years ago i fried the crappy 250W in my Compaq after adding a 7300gt, not exactly a graphics powerhouse even at that time. Lucky for me it managed to not fry anything else somehow.


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 1, 2009)

so... i saw that the 4550 was like 70 bucks... spend 30 bucks more get a 4670 (alot better right)..... hmmmm what power supply should i get... i could get a 400 right... something tells me that a 500 on my next build wont be enough.... actually WoW runs fine cept for some drop... just would like to run it at a higher graphics lvl and at 1440x900. 

im not even sure when i'd make my new computer. i dont really see this year... kinda have higher priorities this year... with that being said. what is the least money i could spend so that if i end up. 400watt? 4670? 4gb ram? if i went 500 watt with a 4830 and the same RAM it would be a close to 100 bucks on top (around 200 bucks with 4670) im only thinking because i dont play computer games like crazy but this onboard drive me crazy because im really getting like 851 mb over 1gb.... i could also just buy 2 more 553mhz 512mb for 20 bucks... but for odd reason the mhz that the ram was clocked at on cpu-z was like 240ish or sumtin stupid 0.o

i realize the 4830 is the best for the buck but isnt it a bit overkill for the games i play? also probly will be outdated next year (most likely when i will have free cash) would i be able to run WoW at highest with a 4670?


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 1, 2009)

A good 400w is plenty for a 4670 and that card will give you a huge performance boost over the integrated you have. If you want the best upgrade for the smallest price tag thats what i would go with. You could probably run a 4350 on a good OCZ or Corsair 400w as well but i think you will be happy with a 4670, I don't think a 4670 could max out WoW at 1440x900 but you could still get most of the settings pretty high and im sure it would look great.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 2, 2009)

you can wait for 4770 you can see the details in TPU it is about 100$ , and performance better than 9800gt


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 2, 2009)

so ive decided......

spend an extra 40 bucks and get the 4830 (hopefully it doesnt over heat  but it does have a fan.....)

so i was looking at the kind of things that i'd use to build my next build and something tells me that i should get a 600watt (stock 720 phenom, 4830 or better) instead of a 500? good idea? or overkill? i mean its 20 bucks more....

alright if u go for whats on the market now....

phenomII 720... say overclocked to max... 3.7ghz right?
say... dual 4830 or 4870 (w/e's faster...)
along witha top of the line soundcard... along with harddrives, dvd rom, etc

what would run that in terms of wattage? 

please answer both situations  i just wanna take into account both things in case i do go the overclocking route seeing those figures u can get on right  i am most likely gonna order the stuff tomorrow  so with that being said thanks for all the help! btw should i bother buying an extra fan or just run it an see if overheating is a problem?


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 2, 2009)

Uhm, it doesn't look like anyone has taken into account that you need to buy a new motherboard for anything you're planning on doing?  You have a socket 939 board and you're looking at AM2+ processors.  So keep the whole setup you have and add a cheap socket AM2+ board.

Also that power supply is way too weak for SLI.  Hell, it's too weak for any modern system.  Those two 12V rails are the same power my 460Watt PSU puts out and I am maxing it out after installing my 9800GTX+, I can't even overclock any further or plug in any more devices without freezing up.  Look for a power supply that'll give you somewhere around 45Amps on the 12V rail(s) (for example, the PSU I'm gonna get has three 18Amp rails and a 22Amp rail, it's a beast).


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 2, 2009)

If it's only $20 more definatly get the 600W, 500w might be pushing it with a PII and crossfire


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 3, 2009)

okay wtf is that dude talking about. kinda insulting if u ask me..... of course a new mobo would come into play...... pffft....

cpu-z says proc is am2

RAM= ddr2

inside computer = 2400 ram (ddr2)

so that means my socket is a am2.....

anyways so today i was looking inside my computer to check the vid card would fit... i dont think it will that pci-e slot is AWFULLY close to the processor... and the 4830 fan is tall and wide.... so back to the 4670 one 

i noticed theres one thats 512mb with gddr3 and one with 1028mb with ddr3 (more money)
i heard that gddr is more efficient and runs cooler.

so canadacomputer is low stock on it... so instore pickup... and those stores that have em are far....

so tiger direct doesnt have a 400 watt ocz....

so... does thermaltake or ultra make anygood 400 watt?

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3255391&CatId=1078

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1389575&Sku=T925-2060

i really wanna get this done with  taking too damn long... stupid problems....

(edit) those are the 2 cards
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=021415&cid=999.243.272

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=020533&cid=999.243.272


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 3, 2009)

Nothing insulting about it, it just seemed like someone said you have a 939 board and you thought you were gonna put an AM2+ proc on it.  It's not like you're the most knowledgeable guy so what do I know?  For example, just because you have AM2 doesn't mean it'll support AM2+.

Also the video card takes up no space above it, only under it, so it'll fit just fine, it just knocks out whatever other slot is underneath it.


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 3, 2009)

I think Ultra PSU's are considered pretty good, but someone correct me if i'm wrong.

I have never seen a 48xx series card with ddr2 before, i would definatly get the 512 gddr3 as it will perform much better

and Studabaker is right about the card, the fan part will be pointing down away from your CPU socket


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 3, 2009)

seee.. i question myself... the 4830 may be the best buy... with a 500 watt supply... but... is it the best idea to do it. i dont even know how big that other fan cooling is... as i cannot see it... im worried that the 4830 will overheat.... im not even sure when i will get a new build.. i may even put cash in for a new acoustic guitar. and when i get to building it... i may or may not need a crazy PSU... i'd buy one if needed of course


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

If the 500w is a rocketfish, thermaltake or Antec then your good. Those are the brands I see at BB some times. And the 4830's stay really cool. My HIS and ASUS 4830's never saw past 50c.

OH. I thought you said you saw them at bestbuy.. My bad lol alcohol will do that do you


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 3, 2009)

unibrow1990 said:


> I think Ultra PSU's are considered pretty good, but someone correct me if i'm wrong



Yeah, Ultra makes quality components.  Not a lot of people know about them, but they are good.  They even have massive performance series PSUs with modular cabling that give Corsairs a run for their money.


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 3, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> If the 500w is a rocketfish, thermaltake or Antec then your good. Those are the brands I see at BB some times. And the 4830's stay really cool. My HIS and ASUS 4830's never saw past 50c.
> 
> OH. I thought you said you saw them at bestbuy.. My bad lol alcohol will do that do you



that means drink more! 

so u think the saphire 4830 wont overheat... i dont want it to overheat and end up frying my computer. btw my computer run room temperature (or lower... dunno) my old 1.6 ghz pentium4.. was like... open the case and get a hard hit of warm air....

hahaha.. my mom thinks its dumb for me to buy for the future... shes like 'im concerned that u 'may' do something wrong and fry it' oh well... a static shock can happen to anyone....

maybe i should just get the 500watt ocz (scratch the 600 one, for some reason i think im gonna spend like 800 on a new guitar first ), saphire 4830 and ocz 800mhz 2x1gb

if u say it fits upside down then bye bye APG modem


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

It wont overheat unless you have terrible case airflow. They are pretty much half of a 4850, 640vs800 shaders. I've had both and the 4850 definitely gets hot but the 4830's don't, even in crossfire they stay pretty cool. My 4870 stays cool too, but it's got a really good dark knight heat sink.

As for the PSU, I say get a 450w or higher. 500w is more than enough for your setup.. Could even power crossfire if you wanted.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 3, 2009)

it might overheat if you have no case flow and a 120F degree room.

also, tell your mom that you can't make an omelet without breaking a few eggs.  i mean sheesh my parents let me build my own at 14 and the only thing i got wrong was not putting the mobo on towers (that tyan beastie survived it though).


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 3, 2009)

i dont know about the airflow in it... u put ur hand in it... theres hardly any draft in it... iono if thats normal... its like that 'air duct' is directing ALL of the air to the CPU. if u want i could take a pic of it?


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 3, 2009)

Try and take of pic of your case open, yes.


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 3, 2009)

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/4555/img0228wpp.jpg

i have a question... vista... yey or ney? (kinda why i dont want another pc....)


----------



## a_ump (Apr 3, 2009)

wooh, backwards desktop, motherboard thing. lol can't remember what htat is called. and yea i'd rip that air duct thing off  they don't really do shit but keep the rest of hte pc from being cooled. and it looked like you have another place for a 120mm?fan. you should def get a fan for that, this one would work perfect. so with that side air duct thing removed, and another fan on the opposite side of the case you should have decent air flow, especially with that small a case. make sure you screw the fan in the direction to intake air since your other fan exhales.

as for vista, what games do you play? or would like to play? vista is more secure than XP but it's a lot and i mean a lot more demanding on system resources. i'd say stick with XP SP3, unless you get 4gb of ram then go ahead with vista. If your going to buy you might as well buy vista, but if you have XP disc already stick with it.


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 3, 2009)

=/ this computer has media center and its preinstalled with just recover disks (comps from gateway btw)

u say rip the air duct out?

and where is this 120mm fan going. also newegg = us... and lights... whats the point with no windows on the case.... so i NEED another fan?


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 3, 2009)

which ones good here as they dont have apevia 

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProdList&cmd=pl&id=FN.505

do u mean make sure its the right wait as in flip it? to put the air out? possibly the air vent at the back of the case?


----------



## a_ump (Apr 3, 2009)

http://img.techpowerup.org/090403/fan placement.png
is that not a spot to place another fan?, and you'll want it so that the fan will draw air into the case since your fan on the other side where the air duct is will be exhausting air. hence a flow of air in the direction of the arrows in that img.

and for a fan i'd get this but if you want a little cheaper go with this


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 3, 2009)

so what attaches the fan to there? clips adhesive. ... seeing as their cheap... i thought they would be alot more... why not eh...  so it just plugs into one of the plugs on the PSU? whats the point of a 10 dollar one to a 7... i mean 3 bucks right... unless there no difference... then i'll do the cheaperone?

man... i really want a faster comp... that 7750 isnt really worth it... is it? i mean the bench marks say its twice as fast... but when u think of it... thats probly with a am2+ board so...  it would be bottlenecked on my mobo which really bugs me!


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 3, 2009)

wow you were right about the amount of space in there.  you really CAN'T have one of the slightly longer mATX boards.

point: the first thing you need is a case!


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 3, 2009)

u think the 4830 will even fit? http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=020531&cid=999.243.272
i also noticed.... http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=021782&cid=999.243.272

btw i have still have my old case for pentium 4 could i build from it?... but i think its too old as this was before firewire.... (computers over 6 years old i think)


and  i told u it was tight....

edit: the difference is from thsoe 2 cards is dual dvi and one hdmi  iguess...


----------



## Kenshai (Apr 3, 2009)

Might I point out, Newegg does have a Canadian site.

On another note, if you're getting a 4830 and plan to overclock it, I'm pretty sure your 3800 with be a pretty serious bottleneck for the video card. Just more things to look at.


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 3, 2009)

nope... not gonna overclock anything.... u think its still gonna be bottlenecked? seem that site its more money than canada computers =/


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 3, 2009)

I think you should be able to fit the card just fine, also the cpu may provide something of a bottleneck but i don't think it will be too severe.

I agree on grabbing another fan, i would grab a cheap 80mm though as im not sure that spot is big enough for a 120mm, you can attach it easy with some command strips.

Also if that card that is lowest down is the modem you were referring to then you will be able to keep it without a problem, the fan on the card wont go down that far.


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 3, 2009)

screw that modem  ive never used it... i use my ethernet.... now... would that video card slow down my computer? or is that not possible?

the back measures are 90mm.. so i guess a 80mm is what its going to be


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 3, 2009)

No, the only thing a bottleneck will do is prevent the card from reaching its maximum potential.


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 3, 2009)

u think the 7750 is worth it... or should i just save it and get a crazy fast comp?




logitech g15 yey or ney (want one to go with my g5 mouse  )

OHH OHHH.. when should am3 be expected to come out and be affordable? 

so i guess a ocz 500 watts good (not gonna bother with a 600 as i dont know whats gonna be out or what im gonna get... i'd actually prefer a corsair but too much for my 'upgrade budget')


u think this guy will fit? http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=014679&cid=FN.505 or http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=016694&cid=FN.505

i said the opening was 90mm (the fans 2 mm bigger tho...)

if not which of these 2?

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=017214&cid=FN.505

or

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=017213&cid=FN.505

just link the one back to me thats best


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 3, 2009)

okay so im gonna put what im gonna get (Forsure no more changes... i wanna order this stuff tonight!)

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=021782&cid=999.243.272

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=016235&cid=PS.731

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=013566&cid=RAM.346.307

along with what the fan is... u see a problem let me know now 


... oh so theres this plastic thing on the back of that vent. remove it. also u guys sure about removing that green 'air duct' out?


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 3, 2009)

For a fan i would go with this=> http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=017214&cid=FN.505

the 92mm ones would probably fit but it would just end up being annoying if they were off by a little bit, so i'd go with the 80mm and be safe.

if you are serious about building a better comp later then i would definatly wait and just do the graphics card and PSU, you will still see an almost incalculably larger increase in gaming performance without breaking the bank.

On the G15 i have no opinion, i use just a standard two button mouse and a media center keyboard and i have always been happy with those, but some people won't game with anything else so its up to you.


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 3, 2009)

i would put it together with and without the airduct and look at the temps with speedfan or something similar and see whats better, it probably wont be much of a difference.

other than that it looks like all the parts check out and you have a good upgrade.


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 3, 2009)

i think it might be good to leave it... as the fan for the processor is at the front... its wierd there is just a heat sink on the processor.... 

btw u should invest on a logitech g5 or some laser mouse.... its soo worth it... in and out of games. why? because its precise. good for photoshop if u use it. so for some reason i cant see spending 80 bucks on a keyboard... i guess ill just wait for it for be on sale


how do i check the temperature? bios (dont remember how to access it, if so) 

OH OH... if theres overclocking options... should i bother or too risky with this motherboard?

so i should point that case fan to bring air in?

anyways im off. got tons of work... but im buying this stuffs now  thanks alot eveyone! hmmmm 290... not bad....


----------



## a_ump (Apr 3, 2009)

wow that is strange, i didn't know your heatsink was fanless. though gpu temperature will probly be better with the side air duct off, cpu temp will probly increase. I wouldn't mess with overclocking until u tell us your temperatures. that case doesn't look like it'd have good air flow to keep the chip that cool at stock even.


----------



## Kenshai (Apr 3, 2009)

You could always pick up someones stock cooler and slap it on there, solve the fanless cpu cooler problem, then zip tie an 80mm to the front and at least get some decent airfow going through there.

I'm sure someone here would have a stock am2 sink of some kind that they could send out for next to nothing.


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well.... Let's see how it goes where do I read temp other than the bios?

well the processor has a fan... its just at the front which is direct by that vent....


----------



## Kenshai (Apr 4, 2009)

Ya, a couple oem's have been doing that with the lower power lower heat chips for sometime I knew how it was when I saw the shroud that it uses. Honestly you couldn't go run with it running a little cooler opening it up for more airflow.


----------



## Kona1169 (Apr 4, 2009)

do i really need to get a fan for the processor when in a way it has one..


----------

